#  Erste Hilfe >   Fußknöchel nach Insektenstich stark angeschwollen >

## Anna66

Hallo miteinander, 
mich muss gestern oder vergangene Nacht ein Insekt ins Sprunggelenk gestochen haben. Bin heute früh nämlich mit einem stark angeschwollenen Knöchel aufgewacht, auftreten schmerzt.
Der Knöchel sieht aus wie nach meinem Bänderriß vor zig Jahren. 
Soll ich die Stelle kühlen und was noch evtl? 
Lieben Gruß an alle

----------


## josie

Hallo Anna!
Auf jeden Fall kühlen, Du kannst auf den Stich auch ein Antiallergikum-Gel z.B. Fenistil o.ä auftragen.
Wenn es am Mo nicht besser ist, solltest Du zum HA gehen.
Leider reagieren manche Menschen allergisch aus solche Stiche, ich gehöre auch dazu.

----------


## Anna66

Hallo Josie, 
leider reagiere ich auf Insektenstiche auch allergisch, habe eine Notfallspritze daheim, die aber bisher nicht gebraucht wurde.
Werde die Stelle nun einreiben 
Danke

----------


## derMichel

alte Hausrezepte helfen bei sowas in der Regel. Und zumindest schaden sie nicht. versuch es mal mit Einreiben mit einer Zwiebel

----------


## junialtawebo

> Leider reagieren manche Menschen allergisch aus solche Stiche

 Mich hatte Abends auch mal etwas gestochen. Am nächsten Morgen Joggen, danach brennen im Bein. Hm, überlastet? Wurde den Tag auch nicht besser. 
Ergebnis: Am nächsten Tag Einschulung meines Kleinen, am selben  Nachmittag noch zum Hautarzt da Eiter aus der Wunde trat. Der  diagnostizierte: *Blutvergiftung*, ein Tag länger und ich  wäre mit dem RTW ins Krankenhaus gekommen. Seitdem weiß ich: Wenn es am  nächsten Tag immer noch schmerzt ohne Besserung: Lieber einmal mehr zum  Arzt gehen.

----------


## Aurora

Na, liebe Anna, wie geht es dir denn mittlerweile?
Alles wieder im Lot? 
Grüße

----------


## DocHasenbein

Ist ja jetzt wieder die Zeit, der Plagegeister. Kühle Umschläge, Fenistel einschmieren und auch als Tropfen oder Tabletten, weiß nicht genau nehmen. Viel mehr kann man nicht machen. :Cry:

----------

